
Google-translator seems to be human-assisted - timonoko
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;photos.app.goo.gl&#x2F;Tob6ZnDKti621gX27
======
jamesholden
Noni! Well stop messing around with silly phrases and let those poor hamsters
be.

